# Blues



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

So I've had these a while now, when i got them they were lighter and the vents were heavily tanned.

They have taken over my shed haha!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> very attractive.


I had some blues in at Sowood, one of them was a little flightly and i think Ruth put it down as too young.


----------

